# Cats in winter



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I know that there are stray cats outside all year round but can cats survive outside in a really cold winter?

I'm have problems again with the neighbours cat that always comes by. The guy throws him out of the house whenever the daughter is not home(she's a student I think and barely home... He is really mean to him, don't think he likes cats). Anyways it is getting colder here and the weather has been bad (stormy and raining lots) he's always on my porch crying to come inside. It's really sad. Just this morning when I was leaving he was on my porch under a chair staring at me crying. I got out and gave him some love. He also has tick bits all over him.

I have a feeling he will be out all winter in snow storms. I just wanted to know if its dangerous for a cat to be out in extreme weather like that.


----------



## MortyMathers108 (May 16, 2012)

Cats have fur they are strong. If you must, knit him a sweater. My cat used to get cold in the harsh Welsh winters, but now that he has a sweater he does just fine as he prefers to be outside. I'm glad that you gave him some lobe. All cats need love, continue doing thast and with the sweater asweel it should be fine .


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think it is safe for a cat to wear a sweater unsupervised outside. The sweater is very likely to get hung up on something. A cat could starve to death or be attacked by a predator.

OP: can you take the cat in? Talk to the daughter about what you have observed, and offer to either "cat sit" when she isn't home or adopt the cat entirely?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't put a sweater on an outside cat, please. As Love said, it stands the chance of getting caught up and that's a slow miserable death for the cat.

Also, if it gets wet the cat has NO chance in drying/warming itself. It's just stuck inside a clammy and cold sweater.

Best to provide a shelter like the one Hoof suggested.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I've already taken to feeding the poor guy because honestly I don't think he eats too often. I've seen him out for 24 hours before... I caught him licking water off my plants before. I might start leaving water out too. I can't take him in because the neighbours are nosey and would see him in the window. To be honest I've never met the daughter before.. I don't even know what she looks like she is never home. I'm scared to talk to the dad... He is quite scary looking and always looks angry. 

I'm not planning on putting a sweater on him but I was debating taking him to a no kill shelter if he's still out in the winter. They neutered him which im surprised about actually but I doubt he gets any care as like I said he has ton of tick scars on him. I can't take him in because my one cat hates hates hates male cats. She already doesn't care for our oldest female too much. I know about proper intros but bf does not want another cat and we can't really afford one. This boy would get adopted fast as he is really sweet. He loves other cats, dogs, and people. Poor guy just wants love and attention.

I would try and post an ad online but I'm scared they would see it.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I think, if you can get him into the shelter, that would be a good thing for him. If anyone comes asking...you know nothing.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Cats can survive the cold except their ears are vunerable to frost bite. This is one of the things seen with outside cats in Saskatchewan. He does, of course, need food as fuel to keep warm. Cats often prefer water from strange places. Cats come on to my sundeck to lick at puddles. They seem to prefer rain water. 

When I was feeding Hey Cat, he came to my back door through six inches of snow, although it doesn't get quite as cold here in Vancouver as it does in Ontario. 

I do seem to recall that cats are kept at some Antarctic stations, but I doubt they're left outside all night. (Can you imagine what it must be like to walk around down there in bare feet?)

Can you provide some sort of shelter? A cardboard box covered with plastic might serve. If it was up againts the house, radiant heat might provide some comfort.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ugh, I see they're not treating him any better  If it looks like he's suffering, take him to the shelter, by all means... I doubt "daddy dearest" will come looking for him, and it doesn't sound like the girl will be bothered either if she can't be bothered to be around to give him attention anyway


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

it wouldn't last long out in the cold, but if you got a small shelter to put on your porch, you could put hot water bottles in it in the morning wrapped in a towel. The shelter might help keep some of the heat in. Even once they're not hot anymore, it would still serve to protect from the wind and falling snow.

long-term, the better solution is to get the cat to a shelter to have him taken care of properly. Does the cat have a collar? Could you plead ignorance? "oh, that cat is always running around the neighborhood and his coat was in rough shape, I thought he was a stray so I brought him in"


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

He doesn't seem unhappy, that's the thing. I think he likes it outside but he wants to go in when it's cold/bad weather. I actually have this cat sack bed that I was going to give away because non of my cats had any interest in it. I may leave it on my porch for him to cuddle up in. 

I have a feeling that he will end up being taken to a shelter. I have to lie and go to a different city as the one here is high kill. I feel guilting about even thinking about it though. He is so sweet and doesn't deserve to be in a shelter but doesn't deserve tick bites an bad treatment a well. Bf keeps saying its not our cat so leave it be but I can't.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

rightsaidfed said:


> it wouldn't last long out in the cold, but if you got a small shelter to put on your porch, you could put hot water bottles in it in the morning wrapped in a towel. The shelter might help keep some of the heat in. Even once they're not hot anymore, it would still serve to protect from the wind and falling snow.
> 
> long-term, the better solution is to get the cat to a shelter to have him taken care of properly. Does the cat have a collar? Could you plead ignorance? "oh, that cat is always running around the neighborhood and his coat was in rough shape, I thought he was a stray so I brought him in"


No the cat doesn't have a collar and I highly doubt he is chipped. It's probably too late for ignorance though because we saw him when we moved in, in July. He ran up to us and flopped over. I said he must be someone's cat he's too friendly . The guy was on the porch and was like come here and he ran back. He said he just got him. He wasn't outside much at first but now he is virtually outside all of the time


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

rightsaidfed said:


> it wouldn't last long out in the cold, but if you got a small shelter to put on your porch, you could put hot water bottles in it in the morning wrapped in a towel. The shelter might help keep some of the heat in. Even once they're not hot anymore, it would still serve to protect from the wind and falling snow.
> 
> long-term, the better solution is to get the cat to a shelter to have him taken care of properly. Does the cat have a collar? Could you plead ignorance? "oh, that cat is always running around the neighborhood and his coat was in rough shape, I thought he was a stray so I brought him in"


If you can feed him and give him a place to sleep, I'd say let him stay free. That's one of the things many people love about cats, they enjoy freedom.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't see living in sub zero wet weather covered in ticks as freedom. This cat is seeking something by going to the neighbor. If he was well treated at home, he'd stay on the home porch. From what is posted here, this cat is in need of rescuing.

If they even look for him, you know nothing, simple as that.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Funny thing, I actually haven't seen him on his own porch before... Except when the man grabbed him by the scruff from a neighbours porch an threw him in. Tick season should be over so the scars must be old. Bf gets mad when I leave food on the porch because people see me feed him and probably think he is our cat. I usually put food out before work for him. And I treat him occasionally when I see him in the evening. He doesn't let me inside he climbs all over me rubbing his head in my armpit purring . 

I won't let him freeze to death in winter. I was looking at the low kill shelter near me and they said they arnt accepting cats right now and after looking at a few websites, not many rescues are either. Arg. Worst case I will put him in my cat room but I have no clue if he has shots , has fiv, felv etc. and I don't want to expose my three cats


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

lovetimesfour said:


> I don't see living in sub zero wet weather covered in ticks as freedom. This cat is seeking something by going to the neighbor. If he was well treated at home, he'd stay on the home porch. From what is posted here, this cat is in need of rescuing.
> 
> If they even look for him, you know nothing, simple as that.


Agree. On the farm we had outside kittys that went through the cold winters, but they had a barn to live in and I dont think a box will be sufficient. 

It is great that you are doing what you can. Maybe just commit to the kitty and get him vet checked/nutured and "self" adopt. (It happens, most of the time for the better of the cat) If you dont have the resources for a new pet, Well, you know the options. I have brung sad found kittys to the local shelter myself. 

One last thing Make extra sure that the ignorant cat dude Is not going to toss a fit that his kitty likes you better. I dont know how to judge that other than saying you will probably know. 

Good luck


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It probably depends on the cat (is it old, sick?), its location (does it have any kind of food source; garbage cans, table scraps? a decent shelter of some kind?), and the weather conditions of your location. The number one thing though, is food. They need food to keep their temperature up... there's ferals around here that live through the winters, and Blacky has done it in the past as well back when she was feral.

In Vancouver it's mild all year long, -5ish is about our coldest even with windchill. Blacky lives indoors most of the time from about the start of October. Spring hits and she's outside day and night, fall hits and she's a lap cat. Haha. So the cats certainly feel the cold and would rather be some place warm. However, Blacky also quite happily does spend some of her time outdoors, in fact she's out there right now -- I take that back, she just wandered in meowing at me and is back on my lap. Often she's outside in the rain and wind though, it doesn't bug her. 

And I wouldn't judge that the cat is spending time on a different doorstep. Cats don't know the difference, the world is their playground. Blacky spends most of her time outside in the neighbour's front yard (there's no fence in the front and she likes sleeping against their house in their flowerbed).

Constructing a shelter and getting one of those heat lamps would be a really nice thing for the cat, but I would make it have two exits; cats don't like to feel trapped, and it may just take one bad experience for the cat to not want to use the shelter again.

I wouldn't take it to the pound, they may just go get another cat, this cat seems happy, so I'd leave it be. It isn't sick or injured, and is friendly enough that I'd say somewhere along the line, it was brought up with love.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

sp


lovetimesfour said:


> I don't see living in sub zero wet weather covered in ticks as freedom. This cat is seeking something by going to the neighbor. If he was well treated at home, he'd stay on the home porch. From what is posted here, this cat is in need of rescuing.
> 
> If they even look for him, you know nothing, simple as that.


Then you and I have different definitions of freedom. 

Guy, the abandoned cat I feed wants inside, but his terms include the door being open. If I close the door he won't eat. He loves to roam; he loves to hang out if I'm working outside. I've known him to wait for me a block away meeting me as I'm coming home. I've thought of having him 'RESCUED' but rejected the idea. He's never liked the idea of being picked up so the possibiity of him being adopted is slim as most people seem to see this as an essential trait. The possibility of him being euthanized is greater.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Carmel said:


> It probably depends on the cat (is it old, sick?), its location (does it have any kind of food source; garbage cans, table scraps? a decent shelter of some kind?), and the weather conditions of your location. The number one thing though, is food. They need food to keep their temperature up... there's ferals around here that live through the winters, and Blacky has done it in the past as well back when she was feral.
> 
> In Vancouver it's mild all year long, -5ish is about our coldest even with windchill. Blacky lives indoors most of the time from about the start of October. Spring hits and she's outside day and night, fall hits and she's a lap cat. Haha. So the cats certainly feel the cold and would rather be some place warm. However, Blacky also quite happily does spend some of her time outdoors, in fact she's out there right now -- I take that back, she just wandered in meowing at me and is back on my lap. Often she's outside in the rain and wind though, it doesn't bug her.
> 
> ...


Well he is young, probably just under a year. They just got him in June. He must be getting food somewhere because he isn't sickly looking, he was on the thing side before I started feeding him though. It gets really cold where I am... I live by the lake so we get a very cold lake wind here... It also means we get the worst of winter storms. The problem with a shelter is that my porch of shared with the neighbour and isn't big(we live in a townhouse complex) ... Bf would be against it for sure. I have to hide that I feed him most of the time.

I don't think ill take it to a shelter either because as you said, chances are they will get another cat right away and the same cycle will continue , then this poor guy will be stuck behind bars. You are right. He is really happy and runs toward you if you are a familiar face(even if he doesn't know you he will come over) and flop on your feet. I guess if I catch him in a winter storm I will open the garage for him to hide in


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

It doesn't have to be much of a shelter. A small crate with a blanket or towel would better than nothing, and maybe some food and water inside.

I lived in Ontario for a couple months once, during what you guys call "spring", and I thought I was going to die from hypothermia, but people and animals who are used to it can survive far better with much less. If the cat has somewhere to get away from the worst of the wind chill and dampness, and has some fat reserves, he'll probably survive.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Penguin_Dreams said:


> It doesn't have to be much of a shelter. A small crate with a blanket or towel would better than nothing, and maybe some food and water inside.
> 
> I lived in Ontario for a couple months once, during what you guys call "spring", and I thought I was going to die from hypothermia, but people and animals who are used to it can survive far better with much less. If the cat has somewhere to get away from the worst of the wind chill and dampness, and has some fat reserves, he'll probably survive.


Ha! It was probably like 14c.., that's warm here! Lol it gets to like -20 sometimes... Up north even colder. I'm gonna see... Hopefully I don't see him during those times. If he's curled up on my porch l figure something out. Ill definately be leaving food for him if I see him regularly. I have been leaving food every morning for him and he is looking healthier, minus the tick bites


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, has been living under the porch and in the garage for about three years now. It always amazes me that he will leave his heated house in the garage to roam the woods in below zero temps and deep snow. I have an insulated house under the porch in case he doesn't make it back before I have to close the garage entry door for the night. It has a special reflective pad on the floor and rolls of fleece around the sides. The cold just doesn't bother him but I get cold just watching him in the snow.










And, as I have mentioned before, my Avatar is a photo of him sleeping on the recycle bin on the South side of the garage - Nice day and all, but it was 6 degrees below zero!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Great idea about the house thing. He will probably be fine but in case I find him out in a snow storm I will knock on the idiots door and say keep your cat inside or I will bring him in my house to keep warm. He probably will just throw him out again


----------



## Vettecor (Feb 11, 2012)

I LOVE that heated kitty house. Overstock.com is out of them. Anybody know who else sells them at a good price?


Thanks

Larry


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

hoofmaiden said:


> Google "heated cat house." About a million come up.


Ahaha, that's why I never do a general search on google. Takes about an hour to find what your looking for.  lol


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Amazon has them in stock.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Goldtanker said:


> Midnight, the wild cat, has been living under the porch and in the garage for about three years now. It always amazes me that he will leave his heated house in the garage to roam the woods in below zero temps and deep snow. I have an insulated house under the porch in case he doesn't make it back before I have to close the garage entry door for the night. It has a special reflective pad on the floor and rolls of fleece around the sides. The cold just doesn't bother him but I get cold just watching him in the snow



Although it's a wonder and a pain to be a part of sometimes, ya gotta admire those who live the lives they choose. Good on ya Midnight. That being said, it's also nice to have options. Good on ya Goldtanker and those who provide for the "wilds".


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> Ha! It was probably like 14c.., that's warm here! Lol it gets to like -20 sometimes... Up north even colder. I'm gonna see... Hopefully I don't see him during those times. If he's curled up on my porch l figure something out. Ill definately be leaving food for him if I see him regularly. I have been leaving food every morning for him and he is looking healthier, minus the tick bites


Unfortunately, I have no frame of reference for what 14c might translate to in fahrenheit. It was cold enough to snow once, and that was the week I refused to drive anywhere. I made a tiny little snowman. (First and only one I've ever made.) But he melted in a couple of days. It's probably just as well it didn't work out up there. I never would have survived winter.

I can't imagine someone keeping an animal outside in that kind of weather. Poor little guy is lucky to have you looking after him.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol yes the winters get really cold. I have family up north and I don't know how they deal with it. There's always a few feet of snow at all times in winter and -30c is not uncommon. 

I think I have to stop leaving food out. It looks like rats or something got into the food yesterday but I can't be sure. The food was gone but all crumbled and there were white things around it. Never seen that when the kitty eats it. He doesn't leave crumbs. I think I will only offer him food when I see him unfortunately... And that's only if he so happens to be on my porch when I'm outside


----------



## MortyMathers108 (May 16, 2012)

my cats have worn sweaters for Years. im sorry if i offended, i mean no harm. my mother always knit sweaters for our cats and growing up we had many. they were all outdoors cats and never did one get stuck. i suppose though that the world is a dangerous place and much more in america than hjere where you have coyotes and fearsome things!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

3furbabies said:


> I think I have to stop leaving food out. It looks like rats or something got into the food yesterday but I can't be sure. The food was gone but all crumbled and there were white things around it. Never seen that when the kitty eats it. He doesn't leave crumbs. I think I will only offer him food when I see him unfortunately... And that's only if he so happens to be on my porch when I'm outside


I can't leave food out for Guy. Crows get it, or wandering cats, including Cuddie the neighbours cat or raccoons. But he seems well enough fed so I think he has another place he can sometimes get food. The neighbours had to stop leaving seed for birds because it attracted mice which invaded their house (before the cat adopted them).


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

jusjim said:


> I can't leave food out for Guy. Crows get it, or wandering cats, including Cuddie the neighbours cat or raccoons. But he seems well enough fed so I think he has another place he can sometimes get food. The neighbours had to stop leaving seed for birds because it attracted mice which invaded their house (before the cat adopted them).


Well I'm sure they feed him or else he would be very sickly looking. I just don't know when he eats some days because there are times I see him around all day/night. They must bring him in to eat. He always devours the food I give him but that may because I give him instincts dry... He most likely gets meow mix or something equally horrible. 

Like I said if I so happen to be out when I see him ill put out some food but I'm not going to pay to feed rats that will most likely get inside. Plus Im certain one of the neighbours will complain to the condo board eventually.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

*unfortunate update*

So I'm officially done caring about this cat. This morning he was on the front porch chair hiding from the storm and I went out to feed him. He meowed and ran to the door and Anna, the cat who hates him shot out the door(she hates outside) and tried to attack him, he ran away and she followed. I was so panicked I stood there screaming. Bf chased after her and found her at the end of the street on the neighbours porch screaming because she hates outside and rain. I don't think she realized she was outside right away.

Bf and I got into a huge fight about him. He doesn't want me feeding him so I through all the food on his owners lawn. He is upsetting Anna by coming over so every time I see him I will knock on the owners door and tell them to put him in. I don't care if I make enemies.


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

What is your bf's objection to feeding the cat? 

You're understandably upset with your neighbor. I am too. But I have to wonder if annoying him about his cat and making enemies is going to help him treat his cat better? Sometimes people just get more stubborn and obstinate in the face of conflict and the cat may be the one who ends up suffering. 

Is there a shelter or a rescue you can call who come pick up the cat? I don't know how your animal laws are set up there, but here, any animal without identification is fair game to be picked up, re-homed, or whatever.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I wish I didn't care but I do. Last night when walking the dog we saw the cat still, he was still outside. I gave him a bunch of food and he ate like he hasn't for a day. It was also freezing out. We lured him in the garage and shut the door. We were gonna keep him over night and made a set up. Bf then decided he wanted to knock on their door and confront them. So we tried getting him in the carrier, boy that didnt go well. The man throws him around a lot and anytime we tried to pick him up he tried to swat us. I threw a towel over him to try and get him in he got very angry an it didn't work.

Bf then wanted to get him to follow us back to his house but he was scared and ran across the street . We went to his house and his lights were off. They went to bed without even coming out to see if he was there. When we found him he was meowing to get into his house.

We are gonna try and trap him again, we will take him to a no kill shelter, we asked around but no one we know wants another cat.  I cuddled my girls extra last night.

I think they threw him out to fend for himself. I can feel all his bones now. I don't want to talk to the people because I will lose it an blast them.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Penguin_Dreams said:


> What is your bf's objection to feeding the cat?
> 
> You're understandably upset with your neighbor. I am too. But I have to wonder if annoying him about his cat and making enemies is going to help him treat his cat better? Sometimes people just get more stubborn and obstinate in the face of conflict and the cat may be the one who ends up suffering.
> 
> Is there a shelter or a rescue you can call who come pick up the cat? I don't know how your animal laws are set up there, but here, any animal without identification is fair game to be picked up, re-homed, or whatever.


I am not too sure. He doesn't have id or anything so I can claim ignorance but if I contact him about it I then can't. I got so mad last night . He was across the street staring at his house. All the lights were off so I rung the door bell a million times and ran away in hopes they would see him sitting there. It didnt work they never came out. He ran to the main street


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

*another deveolopement*

I have another update. He was out in the storm again yesterday. We got him in the garage but he is on to us. When the door shuts he runs out. We knocked on the door and rang the door bell. The daughter was out again but the dad was home and of course won't answer still. I got fed up and wrote a note basically asking if he even feeds this cat or if its his and I don't want him on my property because it stresses my cat.

When the daughter came home, I went out after and the note was still there. Later when we so happened to be driving by we saw the guy smoking on his porch reading the note(he's never out) so the daughter must have told him about it. I told them to come over and talk to us. If we don't hear back then I guess that means its not his cat anymore so we will work on trapping him then will decide if we want to foster him until we find a home or bring him to a shelter. We will see how it plays out,

Wish us luck!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

All the luck in the world. You are good people for going out of your way for this kitty, feel proud. People like you are what make this world a better place.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate it . I hope these people smarten up and keep him inside now. The tail end of the hurricane is coming tonight so I don't want to find him outside. If I do they I will put him inside and figure out a plan.


----------



## CurlyQRexluver (Sep 6, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> I know that there are stray cats outside all year round but can cats survive outside in a really cold winter?
> 
> I'm have problems again with the neighbours cat that always comes by. The guy throws him out of the house whenever the daughter is not home(she's a student I think and barely home... He is really mean to him, don't think he likes cats). Anyways it is getting colder here and the weather has been bad (stormy and raining lots) he's always on my porch crying to come inside. It's really sad. Just this morning when I was leaving he was on my porch under a chair staring at me crying. I got out and gave him some love. He also has tick bits all over him.
> 
> I have a feeling he will be out all winter in snow storms. I just wanted to know if its dangerous for a cat to be out in extreme weather like that.


Just be weary of what you do for them. I had a lady in florida who abandoned her cats outside, the weather dropped done to the 40s and everyone was concenred that they would find warmth in someones engine, they were so friendly and everyone on the street left out food for them. Iasked the neighbors about them and they said she told them they went to the bathroom all over her house so she threw them out. Then for a couple of days they were always on my porch, one night we had a freeze alert and I was living at my mothers at the time who had severe allergies so I posted online asking if anyone could take them in so they dont die, they were sickly thin and covered in fleas I posted that my "loser" neighbor abandoned them but they were friendly and on my property and I would help someone get them in carriers if theyd give them a wamr home. Long story short my good deed almost got me put in jail. Apparently that neighbor lives on craigslist and saw the ad, called the cops and showed recieipts for them, because they cost over 300 dollars the police said if I didnt return them I would get a felony for grand theft. I freaked out, I love cats but I have children and cannot have a felony over trying to help some sick cold cats out. So I begged the people to return them, they said they were so sickly they did not want to give them back to the lady who abused them so eventually I convinced them to give them to a shelter and the neighbor picked them up but was charged a fee for neglect. The next day she sold them. 


I asked the police about them being on my property and in the sate of florida cats have free roam which means no matter what damage or anything they are doing to you property they are allowed to be there legally, so thank god I wasnt cahrged but even if I was there was no loop hole for me. What awas even worse was that she lied to the police and said her daughter accidently let them out (she has no children and lives alone), I even told him that the neighbors would told by her that she threw them out for peeing on her belongings but he said that was heresay. 

I am so happy I didn't get charge but it made me think twice about ever helping out an animal that I see outside.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh my! That's why I was so hesitant to get involved and that's why I wrote a letter instead of stealing him. Where I live cats are allowed outside but I was reading my local by law and it says cats can roam the neighbourhood granted the neighbours don't have a problem. As soon as they become a disturbance you can call animal control and they return the cat to they house and that cat isn't allowed out again. I don't want to get ac involved as it is high kill where I live. Plus I am scared the man will do something to the cat. I'm already worried about that.

It doesn't say anything about ownership but in the letter I asked if its his cat... If I don't get a response I can say he's a stray.... Although it seems anytime you try to do a good deed you get screwed. I'm definately not getting charged with a crime over someone else's stupidity.


----------



## CurlyQRexluver (Sep 6, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> Although it seems anytime you try to do a good deed you get screwed. I'm definately not getting charged with a crime over someone else's stupidity.



YUPP! learned my lesson the hard way! I feel bad when I see strays out in cold weather but now I'm too scared to help them after last time


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

CurlyQRexluver said:


> YUPP! learned my lesson the hard way! I feel bad when I see strays out in cold weather but now I'm too scared to help them after last time


There really need to be better animal laws world wide. One can pretty much do anything to an animal and get away with it... Do it to a person and you are facing life in prison. Animals are still living breathing thinking creatures. 

I was scared to do anything to that's why I just fed him but now my cat is constantly on edge and trying to escape to kill this cat(his claws are super short so he can't fight back just runs away). That's when I draw the line. He's on my property disturbing my cat... If he was just outside I wouldn't do anything but feed him. It's also not my job to feed him but I don't want to see him parish away.


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

These stories are killing me! I don't understand how anyone could treat the pets that depend on them for food and shelter and affection this way. I'm tempted to take a road-trip up to Ontario and just abduct the cat for myself so you plausible deniability. ^_~


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Penguin_Dreams said:


> These stories are killing me! I don't understand how anyone could treat the pets that depend on them for food and shelter and affection this way. I'm tempted to take a road-trip up to Ontario and just abduct the cat for myself so you plausible deniability. ^_~


Good news is I think my note worked. I haven't seen him since he read the note... this could be good or bad. He could be hiding from the storm but I am really hoping he is inside. I have a bad feeling this is short termed though. They will probably keep him in for the storm but I'm expecting to see him full time again by weekend. Good news is I haven't heard a response so they never admitted to owning the cat. If I see him then he is up for grabs and I will rehome him. 

I also don't know why they have a cat... I fibbed in the note and said that our cats fought when my cat chased him outside and I need to know if he has fiv or anything(I am trying to talk to him face to face but he is avoiding it), and he never came over to see if my cats have anything... My cat could have infected him with something and he couldn't care less. :|


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope the note worked. I hate when things have come down to this, but did you make a copy of the note? If you're looking to create a paper-trail, (which may be a good idea), and since apparently you can put any kind of accusation of disturbance in your letters and he doesn't seem likely to challenge it, sending stuff by certified mail with return receipt will help build your case. That may be a little past the point in this case, but something to keep in mind if something like this should ever keep up again.

But if the cat really is up for grabs now I hope he finds a better home. The poor little guy definitely deserves it.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope everything works out well. We're getting ferocious wind here, and my stray is in his temporary shelter, with his heated pad. I taped (with packing tape) a small bath rug to cover half of the front and have it facing the wall of the house, but when I went out before, he was sitting in there with his huge eyes, totally scared of the wind.  We're under a high wind warning for the next 24 hours still, plus now there's rain and snow in the forecast. I so wish I could just bring him in, but my girls would be so stressed, and I can't do that to them. If I could partition off a section of the apt, I would, but I have an open floor plan.

On the bright side, when I lived in upstate NY, my downstairs neighbors had been feeding a feral cat - or maybe he was once owned, but he was very afraid of people - for at least a couple of years, and he made it through a blizzard we had a few years ago - and I mean blizzard. 33" of snow in 24 hours, mega wind - the kind where the cars are completely covered by drifts. Because it was so cold, the snow never packed down, and I was so worried, because there was no way he could get to the neighbors to get his food. That lasted nearly a week, and then I saw he was back.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Well we live in a townhouse and he lives two doors down so I did not send it in the mail. I wish I made a copy. Though I am sure nothing will come of it as this point. I am thinking that he told the daughter to talk to us cause it her cat but we never officially met her so she probably is scared to.

Luckily we didnt get the storm too bad where I live. It was/is super windy though. I assume he was inside. Bf saw the guy outside last night smoking(we never see him out) and he just gave bf a stupid look and turned around back inside. Clearly he doesn't care. Like I said, I think they put him in for the storm but I expect to see him around again. I don't think this is their first complaint. I heard other people complain about him before when he was outside trying to get in his house. The point of the letter was to scare them without threatening them. I offered to re home him so maybe that scared them.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I actually almost wish they don't want him because they will most likely leave him out all summer again which is fine but I open my door an just have the screen door closed to get air flow. He sit on my porch all summer and Anna goes nuts trying to break through the screen to kill him. She gets all stressed and tense for a day and is always on edge looking for him. She doesn't like him near our house.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

*new update*

I knew it. They didn't bring him inside. We hadn't seen him since the storm but I am sure he was out in it hiding. Ugh. This morning while walking my dog, I saw this friendly cat rubbing up against this women in her driveway. I thought it was him but he looke awful small. So I made chit chat with the old woman and she said he just came out of no where... she was feeding him. Thats why he survives but is small... people in the neighbourhood feed him here and there. I haven't seen him around and this was a few blocks away, so I am guessing the idiot dropped him off there so we wouldn't see him. I am sure he is 100% stray now. They still never told us if he was their cat or not. Next time I see him around I am going to work on trapping him. Not sure how now though because he is scared from last time. 

I will most likely post an ad on kijiji or something and keep him in our garage. This is rediculous how stupid some people are.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

OHHH, the poor little thing. How cruel that they wouldn't just let you rescue him in the first place! That's just pure obnoxiousness. Is the elderly woman interested in taking him in?

Thank goodness for people like you. With all the creeps in the world like your neighbor, if it weren't for you and others like you, I don't think I could get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I am devestated. I am in tears. So later in the afternoon I saw him and he ran across the street almost getting hit by a motorcycle. So i go inside and 5 mins later he is on my porch meowing to get in. I open it up(not thinking he would come in) and he did! Unfortunately anna came down and attacked him instantly, making him super angry. We couldnt get close to him after that. It took us 3 hours but we finally trapped him. I banged on the guys door for 10 minutes (they were home) with no answer. So we drove a half hour away and took him to the nearest no kill shelter. I am devestated. We both bawled like babies when we dropped him off. This was the last resort that I did not want to do. I wish I could have kept him or at least fostered him until we found him a home. Unfortunately him and anna were too on edge and I don't think it would have worked out peacefully.

I just hope I did the right thing and he finds a loving home. I cried when I walked my dog just now, I miss him already.


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about this little guy's fate but it sounds like you did everything you could. I truly hope he gets adopted by someone who can and will care for him in the way he deserves. It's better for him to be somewhere that makes adoption a possibility than to keep hoping your neighbor will step up and take responsibility, because clearly he's not going to.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Penguin_Dreams said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about this little guy's fate but it sounds like you did everything you could. I truly hope he gets adopted by someone who can and will care for him in the way he deserves. It's better for him to be somewhere that makes adoption a possibility than to keep hoping your neighbor will step up and take responsibility, because clearly he's not going to.


That's the thing. I knew if I kept giving him(the idiot) chances the cycle would continue. At least now he is warm and has food. When I fed him today he was starving, He ate like 2 days worth of food in 20 seconds. It's also very cold here so at least he is warm now too. I feel awful that he is in a cage now but he is better off there then dodging cars and not knowing when he is going to be fed next. I know someone who works there so I am hoping I can get updates on him.


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

He is much better off being warm and fed and safe from outside dangers. You did the right thing. Here's to hoping he gets a second chance with a better family!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Under the "This is why I like cats more than people" heading, I think your problems may be just beginning. If the family is as thoughtless as you describe them, then I'm betting that they'll get another cat! I hope that I'm very wrong.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

3furbabies said:


> Well I am devestated. I am in tears. So later in the afternoon I saw him and he ran across the street almost getting hit by a motorcycle. So i go inside and 5 mins later he is on my porch meowing to get in. I open it up(not thinking he would come in) and he did! Unfortunately anna came down and attacked him instantly, making him super angry. We couldnt get close to him after that. It took us 3 hours but we finally trapped him. I banged on the guys door for 10 minutes (they were home) with no answer. So we drove a half hour away and took him to the nearest no kill shelter. I am devestated. We both bawled like babies when we dropped him off. This was the last resort that I did not want to do. I wish I could have kept him or at least fostered him until we found him a home. Unfortunately him and anna were too on edge and I don't think it would have worked out peacefully.
> 
> I just hope I did the right thing and he finds a loving home. I cried when I walked my dog just now, I miss him already.


You ABSOLUTELY did the right thing. You have SAVED that cat from a miserable death by car, starvation or exposure, or worse, a life time of abuse at their hands. 

Is Anna okay?

Be proud. You saved a life today. :luv


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

lyle said:


> Under the "This is why I like cats more than people" heading, I think your problems may be just beginning. If the family is as thoughtless as you describe them, then I'm betting that they'll get another cat! I hope that I'm very wrong.


That's what I am scared of... They probably wouldn't until Summer. I don't think the dad will want another one.. Well I'm hoping.

Anna is ok, she is a bit on edge still and is slinking around the house looking for him. We had to trap him outside the room she was locked in, so she heard him hissing and growling. She keeps looking out the front window for him but I am hoping she relaxes in a day or so. 

I can't stop thinking about him. I feel so guilty. I really wish I could have kept him.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, good luck and again I hope I'm as wrong as I can be, but never underestimate what someone might do out of meanness, revenge and spite. Did I mention that I'm a glass-half-empty kind of person?


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

3furbabies said:


> That's what I am scared of... They probably wouldn't until Summer. I don't think the dad will want another one.. Well I'm hoping.
> 
> Anna is ok, she is a bit on edge still and is slinking around the house looking for him. We had to trap him outside the room she was locked in, so she heard him hissing and growling. She keeps looking out the front window for him but I am hoping she relaxes in a day or so.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about him. I feel so guilty. I really wish I could have kept him.


You have given him a chance at a happy life. 

I rescued a stray cat a couple of years ago. She was starving to death because she had such severe stomatitis, even if she could have caught something to eat, she couldn't have eaten it. The local shelter agreed to take her, if I took care of her dental surgery first, which I did. As it turned out, she is also hyperthyroid, so is not on the adoptable list at the shelter. Instead she is living the high life as the shelter Desk Manager.

This kitty you rescued was not living a good life. Now he is warm and fed and cared for. Hopefully he will find a forever home, but if he doesn't, still he is warm, dry, fed, and cared for. You did a good thing today.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

lyle said:


> Well, good luck and again I hope I'm as wrong as I can be, but never underestimate what someone might do out of meanness, revenge and spite. Did I mention that I'm a glass-half-empty kind of person?


Haha, this is true! I'm not planning on leaving my dog out in the yard alone for a while.

On the plus side I may know someone interested in adopting him now, they are going to call the shelter to see. I'm not keeping my hope up because these people change their mind quick but I'm trying to stay hopeful.


----------

